# John deere backhoe



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

Just bought 1988 john Deere backhoe. Ran great until we got it home. We were driving it to the house and had it reved up really high because we couldnt figure out how to put it in a new geAr. After driving for a short period, it started getting weak and then seemed o seize up. Made a slight noise then shut off. Tried to start again and acted like battery was dead. Jumped off and barley started again. Drove for another short period then shut off. Hooked it up to jumper again and it will barely turn over now. The battery terminal hookups are old. However the oil seems a little more liquid then usual oil. Maybe this is usual? Is this a battery problem? Will a batter just go bad instantly while running? Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Could be that the alternator is bad. Might be that the fuel filters could be dirty as well as the air filter, could be why it dies on you. I'd check those and give it a fuel and oil replacement, cause it sounds like the previous owners did little if any maintenance. How about some pictures of your toy?


----------



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

But the funny Thing is, is that when we test drove it, it ran great and cranked with no problem. And would air filter/fuel filter cause it to just die while going down the road? It almost seems like it is locked up now?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with TB. I would service the engine, all filters oil, antifreeze and charge the battery. Also check the fuel tank for crud, if the fuel tank has alot of crud it will clog up the filter in a hurry. We have a case backhoe at work and if the battery is not in great condition it won't start either and sounds like it is seizing up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awills said:


> But the funny Thing is, is that when we test drove it, it ran great and cranked with no problem. And would air filter/fuel filter cause it to just die while going down the road? It almost seems like it is locked up now?


Being revved up full force, yeah, it's possible. Have you contacted the previous owners for some ideas from them? Perhaps they know something they should have told you but forgot at the time of purchase.


----------



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

Does this sound anything like a blown engine?


----------



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

Still o solution. Replaced starter. It will turn over about 2 times then stop abruptly?


----------

